# 204



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Has anyone tryed this one or owns one and what do you think of it? I shot one today in a Ruger No1 Var. If you have one how do they perform in the wind? 280


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

yes, please let all of us know. i have been looking at them, but heard that they are too much for coyote. big exit holes i have been told, but would like more info.

:sniper:


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

My dad and brother each have a 204 and I have shot 9 coyotes with my dads. I did blow the hide up some of the times, but I think it is more the bullet that does it. I am real currious to see if a soft nose would blow up the hide. I think the 204 is more inbetween a 223 and a 22-250. I have shot some coyotes with the 204 under 100 yards with no large holes. If your worried about the hides just aim for the head, your going to have some damage unless load your shells down. The high velocity is what tears up most hides. Trajectory of factory 204 40 grain horandy bullets is the same as a 55gr noseler balistic tip at 3600 fps out of a 22-250. Wind drift is a little more, but its not real touchy.

yote22250 :sniper:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

So far i haven't heard anything from the guys that are using it that would seperate it from the 22-250 yet? They have a little better trajectory at 300yds i guess but for overall shooting and fur damage it sounds like a 22-250 with a little more expensive shells.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

This months Shooting Illustrated has a write up about the 204. Seems the author of the article was pretty impressed with the 204.


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

what about the new 223 magnum, has anyone shot them?


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

ive got a ruger #1 .204 and i havent connected w/ any game ive only sighted it in and ive went calling twice since then and have had no luck...im a rookie caller but id rather be calling in nohting then sitting at home doing nothing


----------

